# My MES 30 has died.



## ross77 (Dec 29, 2015)

I had a 7 pound butt seasoned and ready to go yesterday morning. Went to plug in the smoker and the display was blank and making a clicking sound. I have the side smoker attachment so I cold smoked it for a couple hours and cooked it in the oven. It had decent smoke flavor but not very tender.

Purchased in 2013 and not used a ton. I assume it's the control panel.  Is it worth repairing only to have it fail again?  Seems like this unit is prone to failures.  I have two friends with the same issue.

Where is the best place to get parts?

Model: 20070910


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2015)

ross77 said:


> I had a 7 pound butt seasoned and ready to go yesterday morning. Went to plug in the smoker and the display was blank and making a clicking sound. I have the side smoker attachment so I cold smoked it for a couple hours and cooked it in the oven. It had decent smoke flavor but not very tender.
> 
> Purchased in 2013 and not used a ton. I assume it's the control panel.  Is it worth repairing only to have it fail again?  Seems like this unit is prone to failures.  I have two friends with the same issue.
> 
> ...


MasterBuilt


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2015)

Try plugging it back in...   use a hair dryer to heat up the temp sensors on the back wall of the smoker...  One registers the temp, the other is an over temp snap switch....    I don't remember which is which...  heat them both up and see what happens....  On occasion, unplugging and plugging back in resets stuff in the smoker.....


----------



## ross77 (Dec 29, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Try plugging it back in...   use a hair dryer to heat up the temp sensors on the back wall of the smoker...  One registers the temp, the other is an over temp snap switch....    I don't remember which is which...  heat them both up and see what happens....  On occasion, unplugging and plugging back in resets stuff in the smoker.....


I unplugged and plugged back in multiple times.  It was about 25 degrees out.  I've smoked in low temps many times before.  I've never had an issue until yesterday.


----------



## tribalnugget (Dec 29, 2015)

Same Problem !  Clicking noise and blank readout . Got mine at Ace Hardware  not 3 months ago . What i did to fix was to unplug the lead from the controller to the element, then set time and temp, red light is on, then plug the lead back in . Has worked 3 times so far . Hope it works for you .


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

tribalnugget said:


> Same Problem !  Clicking noise and blank readout . Got mine at Ace Hardware  not 3 months ago . What i did to fix was to unplug the lead from the controller to the element, then set time and temp, red light is on, then plug the lead back in . Has worked 3 times so far . Hope it works for you .


Tribalnugget,

Call Masterbuilt Customer Service. If your smoker failed after less than 3 months they might agree to send you new parts like a controller and or heating element but if you remain firm but polite most likely they'll have you got off the power cord at the rear of the smoker and just send you a new MES 30.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

ross77 said:


> I unplugged and plugged back in multiple times.  It was about 25 degrees out.  I've smoked in low temps many times before.  I've never had an issue until yesterday.


So, your smoker is 2 years old. As I posted to tribalnugget, call Masterbuilt Customer Service. They'll most likely agree to ship you a new controller and/or heating element. I think some batches of MES 30 Gen 1 smokers might have been lemons--I'm not sure. Although you've had your smoker a lot longer than tribalnugget you still might be able to get them to agree to ship you a new smoker. They typically instruct you to cut off the power cord at the rear of your MES.


----------



## ross77 (Dec 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So, your smoker is 2 years old. As I posted to tribalnugget, call Masterbuilt Customer Service. They'll most likely agree to ship you a new controller and/or heating element. I think some batches of MES 30 Gen 1 smokers might have been lemons--I'm not sure. Although you've had your smoker a lot longer than tribalnugget you still might be able to get them to agree to ship you a new smoker. They typically instruct you to cut off the power cord at the rear of your MES.


I contacted them by email and they asked for my shipping address and serial number.  I assume they are going to ship me parts or a smoker but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

ross77 said:


> I contacted them by email and they asked for my shipping address and serial number.  I assume they are going to ship me parts or a smoker but I haven't heard back yet.


I advise you call them to find out the status of your case. They can tell you what's being shipped out and when. Now, if the replacement parts fail to solve the problem the next step will be for them to either offer to send you a new smoker if you send them the cut cord and the faceplate (I've read they require that now) or they'll offer to sell you a new smoker at a discounted price. Good luck.


----------



## ross77 (Dec 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I advise you call them to find out the status of your case. They can tell you what's being shipped out and when. Now, if the replacement parts fail to solve the problem the next step will be for them to either offer to send you a new smoker if you send them the cut cord and the faceplate (I've read they require that now) or they'll offer to sell you a new smoker at a discounted price. Good luck.


They offered to sell me the panel for $30 + shipping.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2015)

Might be time to buy a new or better smoker with a new or better warranty.


----------



## ross77 (Dec 30, 2015)

old sarge said:


> Might be time to buy a new or better smoker with a new or better warranty.


I was considering it but $30 is cheaper than $200+.


----------



## dr k (Dec 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I advise you call them to find out the status of your case. They can tell you what's being shipped out and when. Now, if the replacement parts fail to solve the problem the next step will be for them to either offer to send you a new smoker if you send them the cut cord and the faceplate (I've read they require that now) or they'll offer to sell you a new smoker at a discounted price. Good luck.


I called MB yesterday and was on hold for 30 min. to find out the $15 price of an oval Gen 1 water pan.  So I can start my thread on how Gen 2 owners can ditch the slant tray and small water bowl for an oval pan that can hang on any level or placed on a rack.  That would be the Gen 2.5 BT but with RF remote for longer range.  The lady csr new nothing and said after her training there are smokers to look at based on serial numbers.  I hang my empty oval Gen 1 water pan on any rack level.  It'll work with all Gen's of the same size .

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I called MB yesterday and was on hold for 30 min. to find out the $15 price of an oval Gen 1 water pan.  So I can start my thread on how Gen 2 owners can ditch the slant tray and small water bowl for an oval pan that can hang on any level or placed on a rack.  That would be the Gen 2.5 BT but with RF remote for longer range.  The lady csr new nothing and said after her training there are smokers to look at based on serial numbers.  I hang my empty oval Gen 1 water pan on any rack level.  It'll work with all Gen's of the same size .
> 
> -Kurt


I haven't called MB CS in a few years. With the number of problematic smokers out there I'm not surprised there's a long hold time. We've begun seeing more posts here of problems with the MES 30.

And your post points something out I forgot to mention: not all CSRs are the same. In any call center you'll get reps of varying degrees of competence, experience and knowledge. If you think you were given an answer that doesn't make you happy or doesn't seem right, call back and start again with another rep. I've both worked in call centers and dealt with them over the phone. It pays to shop around to find a better CSR.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

ross77 said:


> They offered to sell me the panel for $30 + shipping.


Try calling back and see if you're lucky enough to be connected to a CSR who will offer you a better deal. There are some CSR's who adhere to policy. Others are more flexible especially if they're interested in good customer service and know that a particular shipment of MES 30s had problems.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I called MB yesterday and was on hold for 30 min. to find out the $15 price of an oval Gen 1 water pan.  So I can start my thread on how Gen 2 owners can ditch the slant tray and small water bowl for an oval pan that can hang on any level or placed on a rack.  That would be the Gen 2.5 BT but with RF remote for longer range.  The lady csr new nothing and said after her training there are smokers to look at based on serial numbers.  I hang my empty oval Gen 1 water pan on any rack level.  It'll work with all Gen's of the same size .
> 
> -Kurt


Why not put the bottom rack in & drop a Foil Pan on the rack?

Then you don't have to worry about wrapping the pan in foil, and you can just chuck it when it gets too dirty.

If I had to use a Gen #2, I'd ditch the slanted drip plate, put the bottom rack in & drop a foil pan on it, with plenty of room all around it for air flow.

Bear


----------



## kjolly (Dec 30, 2015)

2nd the idea of finding a sympatric CSR. I have also worked in a call center and not everyone knew what they were doing.

currently working with them on my 30" and all they wanted was a photo of the back plate serial number and a photo of the cut cord.

I did not like the attitude of the first person I dealt with and after no response from him in two days I sent a email to the center and had a better response but that also took a day.


----------



## dr k (Dec 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I advise you call them to find out the status of your case. They can tell you what's being shipped out and when. Now, if the replacement parts fail to solve the problem the next step will be for them to either offer to send you a new smoker if you send them the cut cord and the faceplate (I've read they require that now) or they'll offer to sell you a new smoker at a discounted price. Good luck.


I called MB yesterday and was on hold for 30 min. to find out the $15 price of an oval Gen 1 water pan.  So I can start my thread on how Gen 2 owners can ditch the slant tray and small water bowl for an oval pan that can hang on any level or placed on a rack.  That would be the new Gen 2.5 BT but with RF remote for longer range.  She new nothing and said after her training there are smokers to look at based on serial numbers.  I hang my empty oval Gen 1 water pan on any rack level. 


Bearcarver said:


> Why not put the bottom rack in & drop a Foil Pan on the rack?
> 
> Then you don't have to worry about wrapping the pan in foil, and you can just chuck it when it gets too dirty.
> 
> ...


Exactly!  Something!  I shouldn't have so much empathy.  I don't own a Gen 2.  I'm Just trying to get an owner of one to bite the hook and report back. 

-Kurt


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2015)

ross77 - you are correct on the savings.


----------



## jted (Jan 1, 2016)

ross77 said:


> I had a 7 pound butt seasoned and ready to go yesterday morning. Went to plug in the smoker and the display was blank and making a clicking sound. I have the side smoker attachment so I cold smoked it for a couple hours and cooked it in the oven. It had decent smoke flavor but not very tender.
> 
> Purchased in 2013 and not used a ton. I assume it's the control panel.  Is it worth repairing only to have it fail again?  Seems like this unit is prone to failures.  I have two friends with the same issue.
> 
> ...


Ross before you give up try one more thing. It will sound weird but it sometimes  works. Put a tower in the dryer and heat it up . Wrap your controller in it and cover it with a large pan. While it is heating up heat up another. When the first one cools put the other on.Do it several times to heat up that controller. They sometimes don't work at 25 degrees.  Jted


ross77 said:


> I unplugged and plugged back in multiple times.  It was about 25 degrees out.  I've smoked in low temps many times before.  I've never had an issue until yesterday.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 4, 2016)

jted said:


> Ross before you give up try one more thing. It will sound weird but it sometimes  works. Put a tower in the dryer and heat it up . Wrap your controller in it and cover it with a large pan. While it is heating up heat up another. When the first one cools put the other on.Do it several times to heat up that controller. They sometimes don't work at 25 degrees.  Jted


Thanks for the tip but if I have to go through that every time it's cold I'm in trouble here in Minneapolis.  I ordered the new part.  If that doesn't fix it I'll move on to a different brand.  I've not had any issues with cold until now.


----------

